# spearfishing 1-14-07 (monday)



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks like the weather may be decent for monday. I will be going out to the east, hitting some areas around the lost tug and florida girl. Cost will be approx $30 per person with four on the boat.Will be leaving from Navy Point around 7:00 am. Will be a three tank dive with depths from 90 ft-110 ft. 

If interested in going, give me a call on my cell phone 850-313-0147. 

Chris


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

This is killing me! I'm gonna see if I can get someone to cover for me at work. We need to cook some fish and drink some beer...Well, *you *cook and I'll drink! oke


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

:banghead:banghead:banghead Ahh I can't plan ahead that far! If you still got a spot open as we get closer, I'll let ya know Chris!!!!


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

need a bubble watcher to fish from the top?


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *nb&twil (1/9/2008)*need a bubble watcher to fish from the top?


You are welcome to come if you want to chip in on gas. I usualy fish from the top during our surface intervals. The only problem that you might run into is anchor location. We typicaly put the anchor extremely close to the dive site. This prevents us from having to swin very far when you get to the bottom. If the wind is kicked up a little, it means that the boat is not going to be directly over the wreck. If the winds are kicked up a lot, the boat will not be anywhere near the wreck (100ft-300ft away depending on the rope angle). 

So you might find yourself fishing on the top, not catching anything and watching us come up with big fish on the stringer. Can be a little frustrating. 

So if knowing all of that, you still want to come, you are certainly welcome on the boat. 

Chris


----------



## tld15uga (Dec 9, 2007)

If you're going back to 1-07 please call me on the 23rd and tell me not to drink and drive...


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *BADBOY69 (1/9/2008)*This is killing me! I'm gonna see if I can get someone to cover for me at work. We need to cook some fish and drink some beer...Well, *you *cook and I'll drink! oke


Yeah, we need to empty out the freezer. We were going to fish fry this week, but I came down with a dang chest cold. Probably going to shoot for next couple of weeks sometime. We need to get some more grouper on monday.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (1/9/2008)*:banghead:banghead:banghead Ahh I can't plan ahead that far! If you still got a spot open as we get closer, I'll let ya know Chris!!!!


You know there is always room for the "king" of all spearfishermen (sorry, I had too.)

P.S.- Maybe we can get one of those break-away cords to attach to your gun and belt. We wouldnt want the "king" to loose his gun again.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

is that monday the 14th that you are planning a dive?


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *flyingfishr (1/9/2008)*is that monday the 14th that you are planning a dive?


I'm an idiot, just reread the title....:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Chris,

See you Monday. We'll get out there whether the bay is frozen or not. I got to shoot some fish.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (1/9/2008)*:banghead:banghead:banghead Ahh I can't plan ahead that far! If you still got a spot open as we get closer, I'll let ya know Chris!!!!


Sure you can Clay. Work can suffer. It's just money:letsdrink


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Trip is full. 

Thanks

Chris


----------

